# Oda Eiichiro vs. Hirohiko Araki



## Dio Brando (Jan 20, 2008)

*Eiichiro Oda vs Hirohiko Araki*

There should be enough people who've read both OP and Jojo here...

Anyways onto the questions:

1. Who is a better artist?

2. Who is a better writer?

3. Who is more creative?

Feel free to add your own comments/questions and whatnot.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 20, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> There should be enough people who've read both OP and Jojo here...
> 
> Anyways onto the questions:
> 
> ...



1. Oda.

2. Not sure.

3. Araki by a margin. He manages to be creative while mantaining a non-goofy  exterior. Also, he's been doing it for 90+ volumes. Then there's the fact, that he doesn't serve shonen cliches.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jan 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> 1. Oda.
> 
> 2. Not sure.


What is it about Oda's art that makes you say it so obviously? Is it consistency or something else?


> 3. Araki by a margin. He manages to be creative while mantaining a non-goofy  exterior.


Does that really matter? Goofy or not, creativity is creativity. 





> Also, he's been doing it for 90+ volumes. Then there's the fact, that he doesn't serve shonen cliches.


Araki does have a 10 or so year headstart. But Oda has what 45+ volumes? 
Araki does do shonen cliches, the difference is that his 'inspiration' comes mostly from Fist of the North Star whereas Oda gets his from Dragon Ball.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 20, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> What is it about Oda's art that makes you say it so obviously? Is it consistency or something else?
> Does that really matter? Goofy or not, creativity is creativity. Araki does have a 10 or so year headstart. But Oda has what 45+ volumes?
> Araki does do shonen cliches, the difference is that his 'inspiration' comes mostly from Fist of the North Star whereas Oda gets his from Dragon Ball.



Oda's art is damn impressive. Araki's art is good, but I#ve yet to see something like this in JJBA: 

3. Actually, it's harder to be creative with Araki's style. That guy thinks of abilities and fights that make you go "WTF?!". I think it's harder to create original designs like Araki than those of Oda, IMO. 

The characters of OP fit more into the shonen cliche, while it's hard to put JJBA into cliches. And how is JJBA a hommage at FotNS? I never understood that.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jan 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Oda's art is damn impressive. Araki's art is good, but I#ve yet to see something like this in JJBA:


If I were at my pc I'd find something to show.... I'm actually a big fan of Steel Ball Run's artwork (I don't know if you're there yet) and I find watching Araki's change in artwork, fascinating. 


> 3. Actually, it's harder to be creative with Araki's style. That guy thinks of abilities and fights that make you go "WTF?!". I think it's harder to create original designs like Araki than those of Oda, IMO.


That may be true, but Araki does occasionally fall into copying himself sometimes. I understand that most main characters have similar stands for certain reasons, but why is there almost always somebody with a gun stand?  Or King Crimson is just a poor man's Za Warudo. 


> The characters of OP fit more into the shonen cliche, while it's hard to put JJBA into cliches. And how is JJBA a hommage at FotNS? I never understood that.



First of all there is ORA/MUDA and ATATA comparison of many punches. But (especially in parts 1 and 2) the overall style and structure is quite similar. (dramatic deaths that help the hero to advance is another)


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 20, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> If I were at my pc I'd find something to show.... I'm actually a big fan of Steel Ball Run's artwork (I don't know if you're there yet) and I find watching Araki's change in artwork, fascinating.



No, I'm still reading Diamond is unbreakable. 



Dio Brando said:


> First of all there is ORA/MUDA and ATATA comparison of many punches. But (especially in parts 1 and 2) the overall style and structure is quite similar. (dramatic deaths that help the hero to advance is another)



I thought about the punches, too, but I think the deaths are common in any manga.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

1. Oda just bcause of Araki pulling off that sexchange on Jolyne in Stone Ocean.

2. Araki simply for writing 90+ volumes consistantly.

3. Araki again due to being creative for 90 volumes.


----------



## MdB (Jan 20, 2008)

I still need to read more of JJBA before I can give my opinion. 



Aokiji said:


> Oda's art is damn impressive. Araki's art is good, but I#ve yet to see something like this in JJBA:



I saw even better artwork from Oda *cough* Water 7, Enies Lobby and especially Thriller Bark *cough*.


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 20, 2008)

MdB said:


> I still need to read more of JJBA before I can give my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw even better artwork from Oda *cough* Water 7, Enies Lobby and especially Thriller Bark *cough*.



It's the last thing I remembered.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jan 20, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> No, I'm still reading Diamond is unbreakable.
> 
> I thought about the punches, too, but I think the deaths are common in any manga.


Yes, but it was HnK that made it popular, especially in how the ally dies and that death is what drives the protagonist forward just enough to beat the final villain. And Araki did admit to being a huge fan of HnK.


Sylar said:


> 1. Oda just bcause of Araki pulling off that sexchange on Jolyne in Stone Ocean.


lol


> 2. Araki simply for writing 90+ volumes consistantly.


Abdul's two deaths? GER? D'Arby crappy brother?  Araki does do plotholes and errors as well. 


> 3. Araki again due to being creative for 90 volumes.


Again, Oda hasn't had the time to do 90 but he's about halfway there and hasn't shown signs of faltering.


----------



## Xell (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think you can compare the two. Their styles are so different.


----------



## Ryu19 (Jan 20, 2008)

I consider them equal as the two are my tied as my second favorite mankaga's.


----------



## Tash (Jan 20, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> There should be enough people who've read both OP and Jojo here...
> 
> Anyways onto the questions:
> 
> ...



1. Araki, his art shines more in parts 1,2, and the very beginning of 3, but when it does it's more impressive than Oda. Though his landscape scenes like Enies Lobby are impressive as well.

2. Araki has managed to intertwine 7 storylines that each somehow relate to each other and yet have an individual plotline. Oda's arcs tend to be a bit more random.

3. Araki hands down for this one, rarely will you find a cliche in Jojo. Even the classic elementals are done with a new spin, and some abilities just make you go, "what the fuck?" like Sticky Fingers. Not to mention how he has warped your average vampire into something much more interesting than a dracula story. My personal favorite in terms of originality being a tie between a character that effectively uses bubbles as a weapon, and a character who causes so much trouble with the ability to seal things in paper. Not to mention the various animal regulars.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 20, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> *snip*



I agree Oda is very impressive but mangakas CAN decline rapidly for no reason (see Togashi).

For now until he hits about 50 or 60 volumes he won't be as impressive as mangakas like Araki or Morikawa who can go on for 70+ volumes and be consistantly excellent.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2008)

I honestly have to go with Araki for all three.  He's had some brilliant drawings, memorable amazing characters, and literally dozens(maybe a hundred?) unique powers with all the stands and ripple users and pillar men etc.

He's truly an amazing author.

Oh, watch me blow away Aokiji's picture:

Only bad thing is the weird poses and overly buff people early on...Still rocks though.


----------



## Darts (Jan 20, 2008)

4 was pretty bad. Awesome villain, but yea stopped right after finishing.
The structure gets a little bit old also.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2008)

Part 5 was my favorite of the stand sections, you should have kept going.

Actually most of his crew end up being really awesome.  Not just that though, some of the best enemy stands are in part 5.  The pace is also fantastic...I tore through those chapters.  Weakest point is the main villain, but he's not bad himself, just a little underdeveloped with all the other awesomeness happening around him.


----------



## Darts (Jan 20, 2008)

Actually, I think I read 2 volumes.
I love how the main character is the son of you know who.
I just hate the "allies" in the gang. Seems filler to me.
And Araki nerfing Jotaro and Joseph after every arc=;((


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jan 20, 2008)

I almost forgot to mention...Giorno>Everyone and everything, as a character and in a fight.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jan 20, 2008)

1. araki

2. oda

3. araki/tie


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 20, 2008)

1. Who is a better artist?
Oda(backgrounds) Araki(characters, especially in the later Parts)
final verdict: tie

2. Who is a better writer?
Oda

3. Who is more creative?
tie


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 22, 2008)

i've just started JJBA ..... I loved Oda's artwork .... 

I second the panel Aokiji pointed out. Is there anything from Araki which can match it ?? I am just curious lol 

I think Oda is gonna be creative for 90 volumes lol XD


----------



## Aokiji (Jan 22, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I honestly have to go with Araki for all three.  He's had some brilliant drawings, memorable amazing characters, and literally dozens(maybe a hundred?) unique powers with all the stands and ripple users and pillar men etc.
> 
> He's truly an amazing author.
> 
> ...



 Beat that, too, fool! 

And Shanks, it was you, who brought that page into my mind.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jan 23, 2008)

^I forgot about this thread.

from this

*Spoiler*: _part 1_ 







to this

*Spoiler*: _part 7_


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Jan 24, 2008)

1. Who is a better artist?

easily Araki, I luv crazy style

2. Who is a better writer?

Oda

3. Who is more creative?

they were really good, but I'd chosen Araki

btw, jojo part 5 and 7 was my favorite


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Who is the better mangaka?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

One Piece vs JoJo...

Well,Araki has always had a problem with disproportionates. His heads are often too small for the bodies he draws. I mean,just look at Part 3 Dio. This works better on some characters than others.

Oda has a very...unique style. He always thinks up very unique characters compared to Araki.

I'dd give it to Oda based on the uniqueness but this is very close.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Feb 27, 2008)

Kaio-Raven said:


> Well,Araki has always had a problem with disproportionates. His heads are often too small for the bodies he draws. I mean,just look at Part 3 Dio.



Well, Dio can be kinda excused. It's not like it's his own body. Don't forget that it belonged to Jonathan Joestar and that guy was huge.


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 27, 2008)

Damn, I really can't choose who I like best (they are probably my two favorite mangakas)

I appluad them both for being batshit crazy though (Oda with his weird characters and Araki with the weird powers he give to the characters)


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Feb 27, 2008)

They are both great, but I prefer Araki overall. 

Oda has a few really retarded character designs (Foxy, Mr. 2, etc.) and shitty muscle work. JJBA's only art flaw is the occaisonal body:head disproportion (and it hasn't really appeared since Part 3)

I also think JJBA has the more creative abilities and battle system


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2008)

In terms of art: I personally have always preffered Oda, but SBR era Araki edges out this one with more detailed art

In terms of writting: Both are different enough for me to like them equally.

Quite honestly I can't really decide, I might very slightly prefer Araki though.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

he also has the advantage of not aging


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 27, 2008)

I just barely edge over to Oda. That's in good part to the quality of his work and the fact that I've still haven't been able to reading the series, Part 6, that leads into Steel Ball Run.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Feb 27, 2008)

neodragzero said:


> hat I've still haven't been able to reading the series, Part 6, that leads into Steel Ball Run.



 Part 6 doesn't lead into Steel Ball Run. SBR is set over a hundred years in the past in an alternate timeline.


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 27, 2008)

Munsu said:


> Part 6 doesn't lead into Steel Ball Run. SBR is set over a hundred years in the past in an alternate timeline.



Yes, but it's because of the actions of Pucci that SBR even came into existance(tried to rewrite reality, but he was killed halfway in the process).


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Feb 27, 2008)

Timur Lane said:


> Yes, but it's because of the actions of Pucci that SBR even came into existance(tried to rewrite reality, but he was killed halfway in the process).



 Really? I didn't know that... So what happened to the old universe?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

BOOM BANG SMASH


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 27, 2008)

Munsu said:


> Really? I didn't know that... So what happened to the old universe?



It got destroyed, but all the guys from the current universe got reborn in the new one.
The alternate universe(this new one) has strinkingly many similiaritys to the old universe, but there are still some difference(like Diego Brando)

Hmm, probably a little to spoilerish for some people this?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

I like hirohiko more than oda

because SBR is seinen 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Magenda Magenda FTW


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> I like hirohiko more than oda
> 
> because SBR is seinen




thats a pretty rediculous reason to like something more than something else


----------



## Xell (Feb 27, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> There should be enough people who've read both OP and Jojo here...
> 
> Anyways onto the questions:
> 
> ...



1. Different styles which can't be compared. But I'll say I prefer Araki's.

2. No comment.

3. Definitely Araki. He's got over 90 volumes and still going strong with new ideas. It's amazing.


----------



## .access timeco. (Feb 28, 2008)

Two of my favourites... ok.

1-Araki. Easily, although I love Oda's character designs.
2-Oda. Araki has MANY flaws when it comes to continuity.
3-Araki.


----------

